# Dressing Your Puppy + Potty Breaks



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Now that Casanova has a shorter haircut, I'm dressing him more which is alot of fun. 

One question I have for all you expert dog dressers is do your pups know not to pee when they have clothes on? How do you train them not to? I have caught Casanova headed toward the pee pad a few times looking to pee and I've had to stop him and take his clothes off first. Even if it's a shorter item that clears the pee area, I still take off the clothes because I don't want it to get accidentally sprayed. Ideally I would love for him to know that he shouldn't pee with clothes on and come to me when he needs to go to remove his clothes and then head to pad. Even better, I would love for him to finish peeing and come back to me to get dressed again  , but this part is not crucial. Help? :huh:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Hmm, interesting. I'd be interested to know what others say about this. Bella has always done whatever she needs to do while wearing her clothes, then again she's a girl so it's a bit different. My sister has taken my dad's Dachshund and he has to mark everything if we go out (drives me nuts  ) and I don't recall him ever getting any on his clothes either.


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

QUOTE (princessre @ Dec 10 2009, 06:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=860481


> Now that Casanova has a shorter haircut, I'm dressing him more which is alot of fun.
> 
> One question I have for all you expert dog dressers is do your pups know not to pee when they have clothes on? How do you train them not to? I have caught Casanova headed toward the pee pad a few times looking to pee and I've had to stop him and take his clothes off first. Even if it's a shorter item that clears the pee area, I still take off the clothes because I don't want it to get accidentally sprayed. Ideally I would love for him to know that he shouldn't pee with clothes on and come to me when he needs to go to remove his clothes and then head to pad. Even better, I would love for him to finish peeing and come back to me to get dressed again  , but this part is not crucial. Help? :huh:[/B]



*come back to me to get dressed again*

that cracks me up. :smrofl:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

That would be sooo cute, though, wouldn't it?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

You take his clothes off to pee? I've never done that. In fact my boys take their walks outside with their harness vests on all the time. Just make sure they're short enough underneath....

One of Archie's vests is slightly big on him so I sort of criss cross the velcro'd edges to form a V underneath. 

Does he usually get pee on him? If so, maybe he needs to have his hair trimmed differently under there.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

How much pee does that boy pee? It splashes? 

I guess I would let the hairs on his sheath grow out a bit and help the urine wick to a desired stream angle. That might minimize the rain of the backsplash........geez I am glad I have girls !


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Well, I love tops loose on and slightly longer. I don't like that tight, short look...So some tops do go over his who who or comes close.

I'm not sure it splashes, but Casanova does habitually hold pee for up to 12 hours at a time. I encourage him not to hold it, but he will not pee until he is good and ready. He is totally trimmed down there, so that's not an issue. But I am rather paranoid about dog pee, so I do not plan on having him pee with his clothes on ever. 

Wow, so no one takes off their dogs clothes to pee? What if they were wearing those cute overalls, a onesie, or a dress that is longer?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I believe all dogs clothes are designed to be open underneath, just for that reason. And I don't think the legs of overalls go completely around the legs....at least the pair of jeans that Abbey has don't.

You might want him to have a little longer hair (wick) on his "who who"  to carry the pee down in one direction.

But I guess if his clothes are larger and cover that area....well.....I guess you'll have to teach him to come to you before and after he pees. Holy Mackeral, how are you going to do that???? :biggrin:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Gigi always pees and poos in her dresses, shirts, ect and she never gets anything on them, but she is a female so that might be different. She wears harnesses on walks. Unless her dress is a delicate material like silk or ultrasuede(which they need to be dry cleaned), I don't worry about her getting them dirty, they are washable, although I've never washed an article of doggie clothing ever.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

The only time I can recall Boo getting pee on any of his clothes was because the shirt was too long & covered his pee-pee. I tried to remember to roll it up before letting him out to go,but of course I forgot. Other than that, no pee on clothes ever & I'm now more careful to only buy or make clothes that don't cover his pee-pee area. I can't imagine taking Boo & Hannahs clothes off for every potty & then putting them right back on. Boo doesn't mind wearing cloths,but he hates the process of putting them on & taking them off. Boo is outside trained although he will use the pottypad too, so taking his clothes off to go out in the cold would defeat the purpose of the clothes.LOL Hannah is pottypad trained & never gets pee on her clothes either.Of course,they are naked most of the time anyway,except on the coldest of winter days.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm really careful about the clothes for Jett so that they don't cover his boy part and are cut up high enough not to get wet. You don't want clothes to be so big that it hangs down low enough that his boy part is aiming right in that gap. I used to think shirts had to be long enough to come to the base of the tail. But the more I looked at photos from the vendors, I'm saw that they rarely showed them that way. Some are even designed to hit at the hip level, like the Boutique of Paws sweaters. Every once in awhile I'll have something that I need to roll up when we go for our walks. Jett's Fou-lar Fleece Hoodie is one that he lives in daily and he rarely get's it wet but has on occasion. He must have had "high" ambitions to show other doggies he's just as tough on those few occasions. lol So i just roll it up once. Clothes are washable too. If you had a human baby in diapers you would still have an occasional oops that escaped the diaper and would need to change their clothes, so I look at it that way. Jett's dressed every single day and we RARELY have to change his outfit.

On a serious training note, I'd be really careful about trying to discourage him from pottying in clothes because I think that would be really confusing to him and he may think you are telling him not to potty on the piddle pad. Which would open up a whole new problem. :eek2_gelb2:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow, I thought everyone had this problem. Turns out it's just me. :brownbag: 

Another reason why I always order a size larger (aside from my own aesthetic preference) is that Casanova seems much more comfortable running around in looser clothing. If he has a snug top on, he'll just lie down sometimes...

I guess I'll just have to roll up his clothes or catch him before he pees....Good thing he only pees twice a day!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (princessre @ Dec 10 2009, 11:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=860568


> Wow, I thought everyone had this problem. Turns out it's just me. :brownbag:
> 
> Another reason why I always order a size larger (aside from my own aesthetic preference) is that Casanova seems much more comfortable running around in looser clothing. If he has a snug top on, he'll just lie down sometimes...
> 
> I guess I'll just have to roll up his clothes or catch him before he pees....Good thing he only pees twice a day!![/B]


As long as it's roomy enough in the chest and around the arm openings, he should be very comfy in a shirt, sweater or hoodie that's not so big it covers his boy part. :thumbsup: You'll soon discover which brands work the best for him. There are certain brands that work best for both mine and others not so much. Doesn't mean the brands that don't work for them aren't good quality brands. They work best for other fluffs. Sometimes Jett or Zoe will fall in that 'in between' size in a certain brand and it's really sad when there is a particular outfit that I'm totally in love with.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I just try to find clothing that fits far enough away so that it doesn't come close to being peed on. He's had a few accidents with different styles of clothing and different fits, but none lately. I'm getting to know what to expect now that he's older.

Now that i think of it, I scrutinize his every move when he pees  (while on walks) to make sure nothing gets wet, tuck here or there if necessary (you have to move fast sometimes), and moreso if it does, I want to know at the time rather than to find it later.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Toby wears clothes 24/7 and we don't have a problem with him peeing on his clothes. Most of his clothes are cut high enough so he doesn't have this problem. Plus, we live in a cold climate and he goes out to pee so I want to leave his clothes on him to help keep him warm. 

He does have a sweater or two that do cover his "boy parts" and I just try to remember to roll the sweater up before I let him out. Yep, I do forget and he does pee on it so I just change his shirt when he comes back in.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

Oh, the joys of having a boy..NOT LOL I always have owned female pets until Rylie was rehomed to me from my sister. So far as Lacy, I've never had to worry about her every peeing on anything...dog clothes are made to be open underneath, including PJs and overalls. Rylie is a little more difficult though since he's a boy...he's short in body length but has a big chest so sometimes his clothes are a bit long on him. Most of his clothes fit him fine and we don't really have a problem with getting pee on them. I have a few hoodies for him that are long on him though and cover him up underneath...I always roll the hoodie up when I take him out to pee..or If I'm going to be away from the house or am taking a nap and think he might go use the pad, I go ahead and roll it up in case he goes and pees. Usually though I just don't buy clothing that covers him up underneath. I don't plan to ever own another boy because their penis seriously can create some issues with dressing and also getting urine on their hair (i like dogs in full coat).


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

When Cosy was a puppy ( a wee one..pardon the pun) she would have "splash back" onto her tummy
and legs. Now that she's 7 1/4 inches tall she doesn't have that, but she does pee often...almost every
time I tell her to go potty.  She's good about that.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

The truth of it is... If you don't want him to pee on his clothes...don't cover him up down there. To expect him to train himself not to pee or soil or spray on his clothes is asking a lot from your dog.
The other thing you can do is train him to pee on command. Mox will go #1 and usually #2 when I ask him to (if he has to). So bring Cas to the pad, ask him to go..when he goes on command treat. When this is on command you can ask him to pee before and after you dress him.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I think you have a harder situation because Cassanova pees inside. Hunter pees outside and so I simply remove his clothes before going outside or I roll up the item before we go outside to pee. I used to like the longer look too but after always having to wash clothes (because even when rolling them they would hang down and "collect" pee so now I often fix my clothes myself or I am always ready to wash if need be.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

We only put clothes on the gang when we're going for a walk and it's cold outside. They potty with their clothes on. There's only this one jacket that Pasha would get his pee on the fastener near the belly because it's close to his who who. We don't use that jacket anymore. Otherwise, their clothes stay nice and dry. As long as the belly area is clear, I think you should be okay even if the clothes are bigger. As for letting you know when he needs to go, I remember someone posting something earlier this year around ringing a bell when their baby has to go potty (outdoor, I think). May be you can train Cass to ring a bell to let you know when he needs to go.


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

It's ok if he gets pee on himself or on you. It's sterile! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (ckim111 @ Dec 14 2009, 06:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=862460


> It's ok if he gets pee on himself or on you. It's sterile! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


 :smpullhair: :smpullhair: :smpullhair: 

You know I have pee paranoia. It's not like Casanova has ever gotten pee on himself...I just like to torture myself with the thought...


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (princessre @ Dec 15 2009, 04:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=862621


> QUOTE (ckim111 @ Dec 14 2009, 06:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=862460





> It's ok if he gets pee on himself or on you. It's sterile! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


 :smpullhair: :smpullhair: :smpullhair: 

You know I have pee paranoia. It's not like Casanova has ever gotten pee on himself...I just like to torture myself with the thought...
[/B][/QUOTE]

WOW! you have a boy that has never peed on himself - I am SOOOO ENVIOUS of you!


----------

